# Sheryl Crow claims she can do L' Alpe d'Heuz TT in 90min.?!!



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

So I hear this claim on the radio that Ms. Crow was bragging that she could do the Alpe d'Heuz TT in 90 minutes. Apparently, she is to follow through on this statement when the public is allowed to ride the route before the race. 

Maybe she will be quiet and stick to her guitar after she thoroughly and utterly embarrasses herself if she actually makes it to the summit of L' Alpe d' Heuz.

brewster


----------



## Mike Prince (Jan 30, 2004)

*She's done it before*

I have seen stories that she has done it several times already, not sure of how long it took. Anyway, what's so unreasonable about her claim? The top guys will do it well under 40 minutes, so her saying that she is more than twice as slow as them doesn't seem too controversial.


----------



## mohair_chair (Oct 3, 2002)

brewster said:


> So I hear this claim on the radio that Ms. Crow was bragging that she could do the Alpe d'Heuz TT in 90 minutes. Apparently, she is to follow through on this statement when the public is allowed to ride the route before the race.
> 
> Maybe she will be quiet and stick to her guitar after she thoroughly and utterly embarrasses herself if she actually makes it to the summit of L' Alpe d' Heuz.
> 
> brewster


Chill! That's totally believable. It's really not that hard of a climb. There are some steep sections, but overall, it's not bad at all. It's only 13K, too, which is about 8 miles. So she would need to ride about 5.5 mph to do it in 90 minutes. Just about anyone could it. It took me a hour.

Are you worried that she will she thoroughly and utterly embarrasse <u>you</u> as she passes you on her way to the summit?


----------



## CLTRD (May 3, 2004)

brewster said:


> So I hear this claim on the radio that Ms. Crow was bragging that she could do the Alpe d'Heuz TT in 90 minutes. Apparently, she is to follow through on this statement when the public is allowed to ride the route before the race.
> 
> Maybe she will be quiet and stick to her guitar after she thoroughly and utterly embarrasses herself if she actually makes it to the summit of L' Alpe d' Heuz.
> 
> brewster


 you're a joke, from what you're saying, YOU probably couldn't do it in time

a 15 minute ride takes me to a climb nearly equivalent to the alpe, only it's .5km longer; it takes me 60 minutes, on my OCR3


go ride your bike


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

CLTRD said:


> you're a joke, from what you're saying, YOU probably couldn't do it in time
> 
> go ride your bike


You guys are creeps!


----------



## teambrooks (Feb 10, 2004)

*Ms. Crow*

http://hobbes.ucsd.edu/tandem/hypermail/200407_Jul04/0023.html Looks in shape to me!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

CLTRD said:


> you're a joke, from what you're saying, YOU probably couldn't do it in time
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Stop with the personal attacks..................................


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

teambrooks said:


> http://hobbes.ucsd.edu/tandem/hypermail/200407_Jul04/0023.html Looks in shape to me!


really good shape. in fact i REALLY like that shape. Nice legs.


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

i think i saw it on cyclingnews, just before the tour she rode the l'alpe d'huez with lance, or at least the same day he was riding it, and said it took her 90 minutes to do it. so maybe that's what you're hearing, and calling it "sheryl bragging". it ain't bragging if you can do it.


----------



## Ricky2 (Apr 7, 2004)

teambrooks said:


> http://hobbes.ucsd.edu/tandem/hypermail/200407_Jul04/0023.html Looks in shape to me!



Whoa! I didn't know Sheryl had a bod that good! She must workout alot!


----------



## theFE (Jul 10, 2004)

teambrooks said:


> http://hobbes.ucsd.edu/tandem/hypermail/200407_Jul04/0023.html Looks in shape to me!



Nice bike. Maybe I will write Lance a song or two, hopefully he'll send me a nice wheelset or something?


----------



## FrankDL (Oct 8, 2003)

*Niiiice!*

I'm not a big Crow fan, but good on her! Not a bad time for someone new to biking. Nice butt!!
I'm just jealous I can't get over there to try it! 

Hey CLTRD, chill out man, there's pleanty of other words to use to get your point across without disin' folks. Name callin' just causes hostility and resentment, and life's way too short for that. 

Best,
Frank


----------



## serbski (Dec 2, 2002)

Bocephus Jones said:


> really good shape. in fact i REALLY like that shape. Nice legs.


Sorry, but I have to be the bike sizing geek here and ask if it doesn't seem slightly odd that she can put one foot flat on the ground while seated on her bike?


----------



## CLTRD (May 3, 2004)

okay, all you had to do was ask


----------



## CFBlue (Jun 28, 1999)

*POS remark*



CLTRD said:


> you're a joke, from what you're saying, YOU probably couldn't do it in time
> 
> a 15 minute ride takes me to a climb nearly equivalent to the alpe, only it's .5km longer; it takes me 60 minutes, on my OCR3
> 
> go ride your bike



What a POS remark! The guy prolly didn't use a lot of judgement posting what he did, but your putdown is totally uncalled for. Get that **** out of here!


----------



## CLTRD (May 3, 2004)

Manhattan said:


> What a POS remark! The guy prolly didn't use a lot of judgement posting what he did, but your putdown is totally uncalled for. Get that **** out of here!


 woah woah, no need to cuss!


----------



## 97 Teran (Feb 17, 2004)

*I'm still waiting...*

... for Brewster's admission of being wrong. Seems the 'claim' has been substantiated. I don't know much about her, except that she's easy on the eye, but since Crow became used to being a public figure she's always come across as very direct and genuine. Not that I've spoken with her, mind you...

The good thing to come out of this thread is the posting of the Crow photo... although she looks a little weird somehow with helmet and glasses, but yes what gams. Is she new to cycling, or did she ride before the whole 'celebrity couple' thing started?


----------



## brewster (Jun 15, 2004)

97 Teran said:


> ... for Brewster's admission of being wrong.


Please strike this whole thread. It obviously struck more chords than it was worth. For the record, I did hear the claim on the radio, and they did refer to it as bragging. So I posted what I heard and my .02 cents editorial on it before I checked it out for myself. I didn't know she had previously ridden it, or even that she rode a bike for that matter. My bad.

After hearing the report, I immediately made a broad generalization and thought, "oh great, another celebrity type making claims they know nothing about."

In this case, I was wrong. Good luck to her, I hope she enjoys the sport.

brewster


----------



## lnin0 (Apr 8, 2002)

This is a TdF forum and last time I checked Sheryl Crow has noda to do with the TdF.


----------



## spankdoggie (Feb 13, 2004)

A nice doggie photo should help heal the wounds in this thread. Enjoy!


----------



## rufus (Feb 3, 2004)

lnin0 said:


> This is a TdF forum and last time I checked Sheryl Crow has noda to do with the TdF.


i'd say she has more to do with the TDF than any of us do. anyone here banging a tour rider? didn't think so.


----------



## T-Doc (Apr 4, 2002)

Hmmm, nice Madone. Wonder how she got that.....? ;-)


----------



## FrankDL (Oct 8, 2003)

T-Doc said:


> Hmmm, nice Madone. Wonder how she got that.....? ;-)


As Paul Horning once said, "Practice, practice, practice!


----------



## Polaris (Jul 9, 2004)

Bocephus Jones said:


> really good shape. in fact i REALLY like that shape. Nice legs.


I'm not agreeing or disagreeing with this drummer from the band "Ratt", but this is what he said about Sheryl Crow. I have not really seen her loegs, so, no comment.  


http://www.metal-sludge.com/20QuestionsBlotz.htm

"Sheryl Crow - Great musician. Sometimes looks good, sometimes looks bad. Has the ugliest legs in show business."


----------



## Bocephus Jones (Feb 3, 2004)

Polaris said:


> I'm not agreeing or disagreeing with this drummer from the band "Ratt", but this is what he said about Sheryl Crow. I have not really seen her loegs, so, no comment.
> 
> 
> http://www.metal-sludge.com/20QuestionsBlotz.htm
> ...


they look pretty good to me in that pic. maybe they have improved? or maybe that guy from RATT has really bad taste in legs.


----------

